# Direkte Verbindung zu Access-DB?



## holzer (5. Apr 2006)

Hallo,

ist möglich eine direkte Verbindung zu einer Access-DB herzustellen ohne dass der User erst in der Systemsteuerung/Verwaltung rumspielen muss um dort die Verbindung einzurichten? Für einige Benutzer stellt das ja leider ein unlösbares Problem dar. Ich wäre dankbar für jeden Tip!

MfG


----------



## bronks (5. Apr 2006)

Direkt nicht. Mindestens der ODBC-Treiber für MS-Access muß installiert sein. 

Hier steht die Lösung: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=22646&highlight=access+odbc


----------



## holzer (5. Apr 2006)

Erstmal danke. Hab es jetzt ausprobiert.


```
getConnection("jdbc:odbc:DRIVER={Microsoft Access Driver (*.mdb)};DBQ=C:/pfad/zu/meiner/accesdatei.mdb;");
```

Ich krieg dabei den Fehler: [Microsoft][ODBC]Der Dateiname wurde nicht gefunden oder so! Hab ich da was vergessen?


----------



## SamHotte (5. Apr 2006)

Den Fehler bekommt man eigentlich nur, wenn der Pfad nicht stimmt.


----------



## bronks (5. Apr 2006)

@holzer:
Du hast nicht aus versehen Backslashes statt Slashes in den Pfad geschrieben?


----------



## Guest (5. Apr 2006)

Ich hab zur Sicherheit beides probiert. Geht leider net!!!


----------



## abollm (7. Apr 2006)

@holzer/Gast:

Veruche einmal das Folgende:


```
... 
                // Der Pfad der MS-Access-Datenbank wird gesetzt ..., hier eigenen Pfad setzen
                String filename = "d:/JDBC/MyDemo.mdb";
                String database = "jdbc:odbc:Driver={Microsoft Access Driver (*.mdb)};DBQ=";
                database+= filename.trim() + ";DriverID=22;READONLY=true}"; // add on to the end 
                // Verbindung via DriverManager
                // Achtung, ggf. User und Kennwort eingeben, sofern entsprechend genutzt
                Connection con = DriverManager.getConnection( database ,"",""); 
                Statement s = con.createStatement();
...
```


----------

